# Marriage certificate attestation



## notfromthedesert (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi this is my first post, I am moving to Dubai at the end of the year and my family early next year but I need to get my marriage cert attested for the visa process. My wife and I are both uk citizens but we were married in Italy and our marriage cert is Italian and written in Italian, can anyone help me with who I have to contact and how I go about this, the company I'm going to be working for didn't supply me with much info.
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## peter.abing (Aug 8, 2012)

I am not from the UK nor Italy. I'm from the Philippines but I have experienced the same processes (I hope they are the same). Mine was my Diploma.

First, you need your certificate to be authenticated by the Foreign Affairs of the country/state where it was issued (in your case, it's Italy). They will attach an authentication certificate with red ribbon. Then you need it to be attested by the UAE Embassy in that country/state (they will put a stamp at the back of the authentication certificate). Lastly, have it attested in the Ministry of Foreign Affairs here in Dubai (another set of stamps).

I'm not really 100% sure. Can anybody confirm this?


----------



## notfromthedesert (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks a million, looks like I'm going to Rome!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Would the Embassy of Italy in London be able to help you?


----------



## notfromthedesert (Aug 17, 2012)

We are trying to get answers from them but it's proving to be a bit difficult, thanks for your replies!


----------



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

I am from UK but got married in Las Vegas and I had to sent mine to Nevada, then Washington then UAE embassy in Washington. Just about to start process here and I think it has to go to ministry of whatever here too. 

I'm pretty sure it has to be done in the country that issued it. If its in Italian it may have to be translated too. There's a company called Vital Certificates in UK who do attesting, they might be able to give you more information. 

When I did mine I found a company in USA that sent it all over for me then sent it back. Might be something similar in Italy.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

streetspirit said:


> I am from UK but got married in Las Vegas and I had to sent mine to Nevada, then Washington then UAE embassy in Washington. Just about to start process here and I think it has to go to ministry of whatever here too.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it has to be done in the country that issued it. If its in Italian it may have to be translated too. There's a company called Vital Certificates in UK who do attesting, they might be able to give you more information.
> 
> When I did mine I found a company in USA that sent it all over for me then sent it back. Might be something similar in Italy.


I'm in the same boat! Sent ours to USA in March, still don't have it back!


----------



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

lxinuk said:


> I'm in the same boat! Sent ours to USA in March, still don't have it back!


March? Really?! I used a company and had mine back in about 3 weeks!


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm dealing with this issue now. In US, the Secretary of State of the state in which you were married must issue an authentication (ie, a notarized signature). It has to be the state's Secretary of State, not the Health Commissioner, Chief Justice or anyone else. Only then will the US State Department authenticate the document so it is recognized by UAE's CIS for sponsorship of your spouse, having a baby, etc.

Just some useless trivia here....there was a 1961 Hague Convention which essentially reduced or eliminated multiple redundant authentication requirements. There are about 80 countries who are party to it (either in 1961 or since). As you might have guessed, neither UAE nor any Middle East countries besides Jordan and Israel are signatories to this. I guess red tape provides a good source of jobs for people.....


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

streetspirit said:


> March? Really?! I used a company and had mine back in about 3 weeks!


Nope ... My 30 days just ran out so we have renewed - still nothing from the states xx


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

streetspirit said:


> March? Really?! I used a company and had mine back in about 3 weeks!


Yep - still nothing - husbands company are dealing with it - USA head office are 'on it' apparently - 30 day visit visa just renewed and start work Tuesday! Oh the fun of the fair - font know why I'm laughing!!


----------



## Gizmospal (May 25, 2013)

I find myself in the same situation, with an Italian Marriage Certificate in need of being attested as I have a teaching job in Abu Dhabi starting in September and would like to know if you we're able to resolve the problem and how?


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Just perseverance and time !!


----------



## Ozysanj (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi 
I was wondering ,is attestation for marriage certificate needed for every country's marriage certificate ?
Mine is a Turkish one and its in Turkish and French.but in the back there are Arabic word list to translate.So unless they are fussy it is an Arabic proof of marriage. 
Has anyone experienced it?
Thanks


----------



## Sarahdarren (Jul 25, 2013)

notfromthedesert said:


> Hi this is my first post, I am moving to Dubai at the end of the year and my family early next year but I need to get my marriage cert attested for the visa process. My wife and I are both uk citizens but we were married in Italy and our marriage cert is Italian and written in Italian, can anyone help me with who I have to contact and how I go about this, the company I'm going to be working for didn't supply me with much info.
> Many thanks in advance.


Hi there, my husband and I are about to embark on the same process, we are British and have an Italian marriage certificate...there is another option which we think takes about 2 months...or more through depositing in the UK etc...we would really appreciate any feed back you have if you went or sent your marriage certificate back to Italy for attesting...how long did it take and process etc???? 
We would really appreciate some help right now... Going round and round in circles!!
Best wishes!


----------

